# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Peltzer-La Tourelle

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Peltzer-La Tourelle
Rue du Parc 29
Verviers

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Peltzer-La Tourelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Peltzer-La Tourelle.*

----------

